# Looking for a small standard or mini in Maryland



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Do you know what size range you are looking into? I am following this thread as I do enjoy the small standards.

A small standard to me is around 20-22 inches, vs 14-15 inch regular sized mini...that's a large parameter. Were you wanting more of the oversized mini/moyen size (17-19 in)?

It can be tough to find specific size ranges from reputable breeders, and it may be even tougher to find one of a particular color in that size range. I have a smaller standard and cream wasn't my first choice.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I want a mini, moyen, or small standard. Really just want a medium sort of size, hopefully black or white


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Im sorry you lost Kennedy!


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks. I know I haven't posted in awhile, and that is why. He had quite a bit of health issues. We think in the end it was his heart


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh no! You lost Kennedy! I am so sorry.


----------



## McStargazer2 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about Kennedy. I've been in FL and missed seeing you walking him near by!! If I hear of something, of course I will let you know.

Sorry about the living situation too. Yuck.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

You might check out Azel Standard Poodles...she is in Indianapolis In, not exactly close to you but she does ship puppies. I have a small spoo from Litilann's poodles in Louisville KY. She is 35 lbs and about 20" at the shoulder. The Azel poodles are mostly Litilann bloodlines and are really lovely, smallish spoos. Their personalities are lovely, sweet and smart. My Iris will be 13 yo on July 10th and so far is still healthy. Please check out Azel's web site or Ann Rairigh at Litilann's. Azel has pups due soon...not sure about Anne's situation. Either would probably give referrals in your neck of the woods too. Ann was perfectly lovely to deal with and was so helpful in choosing Iris for me. I would have another of hers in a heartbeat.

Here is a nice picture of Iris from last year. She was a true inky black until recently and has silvered a bit with age in the last 2 years.

Best of luck, and I extend condolences on your loss. It's simply awful.....

Viking Queen


----------

